# Green Tomatoes



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Allright so beginning to change over the garden to a winter crop for Buxton anyway. Didn't want to do it but I have no space left without removing some of the determinate tomatoe vines. So I opened up enough space to plant a bunch of different lettuces, Big row of collards from another garden that were 12" tall and some space left over for all of my seed starters. What I was left with was a basket of green tomatoes, and a bunch of eggplant from the lesser of two big bushes.
What can be done with the green tomatoes or the eggplant? Please chime in.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

bread um up and fry them..


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Yep,I salt'npepper'em,roll'em in corn meal and fry'em real fast.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Eggplant is a difficult veggie to fry. I have tried on numerous occasions to salt and papertowel to prepare. Stil not enough moisture removed to keep the fryer from running over immediately. Either water or salt. Almost like a warm beer.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Can them with hot peppers and onions. Delicious. If you are interested let me know I will tell you how. 
Goes great with pintos. Super easy and oh so good!!!!

Darin


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

I'd fry up the tomatoes as suggested, and make a spread like Baba ghanoush out of the eggplant.


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Eggplants in tomato sauce

1 large onion - sliced
2 tsp garlic - chopped
optional - 1/2 jalepeno chopped into small pieces - if you like spicy
1 can tomato sauce
1/2 can chopped tomatoes
1 tsp ground cumin
1/4 tsp cinnamon
1 tsp salt
1 tsp black pepper
1/8 tsp ground clove
1/8 tsp ground nutmeg
1/2 tsp paprika
1.5 tbsp white vinegar
3 tbsp olive oil
1/2 cup water
Optional - 1/4 tsp crushed red peppers and 1/4 tsp chili flakes-- if you like spicy

saute onion and garlic (and jalapeno if needed) in oil until onions become translucent - add strips of eggplants and saute' until eggplant become soft to the touch, now add chopped tomatoes and cook for 2 mins. Add tomato sauce and water, followed by all the spices. Simmer for 20 minutes on med-low heat. Top off w/parsley and serve with pita bread. Makes a fine dinner, and a good way to get rid of items from the garden.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanx Akhan, Rarely do I see that combination of spices called for in a recipe. Is it cuban or carribean in background? I am definitely going to make this. Darin I am guessing your canning recipe is for the tomatoes No? Put it up if not too much trouble. I have not been a canner or jar guy but it is the next logical step for me seeing as how much gross weight I produced this summer.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

The secret to frying Egg Plant ya gotta do it on the stove top. Use a bread crumb/cracker meal combo and make sure your oil doesnt cover the slices. That's how I do mine. You should also try Butter Nut squash in the deep fryer. Awesome!


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

It is actually mediterranean, Eggplants are made this way and served as a side dish with long grain tomato based rice, pita bread, and grilled fish. It is much healthier than frying your food. Use the green tomatoes to make a tomatillo-esque (substitute the tomatillo with green tomatoes) salsa and eat that with chips and or marinate/top off your fish/chicken/beef with it.


----------

